# Implementing HMI/ SCADA for AB Micro830



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Heartnet said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am a doing my final year thesis on programming AB Micro830 for basic water rig process. My lecturer would like me to create a HMI / SCADA for it on a computer so that future students can view the flow rate of the water / water level / change the setpoints. I am wondering if anyone can give me a guideline on what software should I use to implement it? Thanks.


Interesting..


----------



## Splash (Apr 11, 2008)

Ignition from inductiveautomation.com has a free panel version that you could use with an ethernet / rs485 converter. Even in demo mode it'll run for 2 hours at a time and you'll have historian and sql logging to do trending as well as a mobile module for access through smartphones.


----------



## Splash (Apr 11, 2008)

This is a demo SCADA/HMI/Control I put together for a tradeshow last week. The container on the left is "Ground Storage" which is filled from a well pump pulling from the bottom container. The ground storage tank has a high and low level switch which keep it full. Pulling from it are two "Booster Pumps" that come on when you call for water, or in my case the "Start Demo" button on the HMI. These two pumps also have alternating logic to even out runtime. They pump to the right container which is a "Lift Station", it has a LO, HI and HIHI level switch. Two pumps come of it and pump back into the bottom container. These two pumps both come on at HIHI level and once it pumps down to HI level one drops out, with each cycle these pumps alternating who pumps till empty. I used an Ignition HMI running on a laptop with an Automation Direct Click PLC for control. I also had an extra Flow controller that was reading flow off of one of the booster pumps and a thermocouple reading water temp to help demo the trending functionality. All of this was on an Ethernet network and I added a wireless access point and people could come up and view the process on their smartphones.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

If you don't want something that fancy, you can likely "roll your own" using what's called "Connected Components Workbench" (CCW) software from A-B. It's a free download and is used to program the Micro800 line as well as the PanelView Component level HMIs and PowerFlex 4 drives. It's not really SCADA software, but you don't really have a SCADA system, you want to _simulate_ a SCADA system. So all you really need is some graphics and a program in the PLC that will display what LOOKS LIKE real world data.

http://ab.rockwellautomation.com/programmable-controllers/connected-components-workbench-software


----------



## Heartnet (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi thanks for the help. I forgot to mention that I want everything to be pc based only software, I don't want to buy external hardware for it as my supervisor is not going to sponsor anymore money on it. Thanks.


----------



## Heartnet (Jul 23, 2012)

Splash said:


> Ignition from inductiveautomation.com has a free panel version that you could use with an ethernet / rs485 converter. Even in demo mode it'll run for 2 hours at a time and you'll have historian and sql logging to do trending as well as a mobile module for access through smartphones.


Hi, that sounds and looks neat, what do you mean by demo version run 2 hours at a time? Does that mean it stop working after 2 hours and I am forced to purchase it? Thanks.


----------



## Heartnet (Jul 23, 2012)

JRaef said:


> If you don't want something that fancy, you can likely "roll your own" using what's called "Connected Components Workbench" (CCW) software from A-B. It's a free download and is used to program the Micro800 line as well as the PanelView Component level HMIs and PowerFlex 4 drives. It's not really SCADA software, but you don't really have a SCADA system, you want to _simulate_ a SCADA system. So all you really need is some graphics and a program in the PLC that will display what LOOKS LIKE real world data.
> 
> http://ab.rockwellautomation.com/programmable-controllers/connected-components-workbench-software


Hi, Since the micro830s are relatively new I have no idea how is it supposed to interface with the panelview software at all. Do I use the USB port or the serial port?


----------



## Splash (Apr 11, 2008)

No it just times out and you log in and reset it. They have a panel version that is completely free but does not have any historical logging. 

You mentioned not buying any hardware, do you have a Micro830? or are you just wanting to build a entire software based SCADA model?



Heartnet said:


> Hi, that sounds and looks neat, what do you mean by demo version run 2 hours at a time? Does that mean it stop working after 2 hours and I am forced to purchase it? Thanks.


----------



## Heartnet (Jul 23, 2012)

Splash said:


> No it just times out and you log in and reset it. They have a panel version that is completely free but does not have any historical logging.
> 
> You mentioned not buying any hardware, do you have a Micro830? or are you just wanting to build a entire software based SCADA model?


Hi, sorry for the late reply. I got the Micro830 with and I have been busy trying to program it to control the tank. I finally got it to work. Now I am back to focusing on building the HMI. I want to build a pc based HMI that student can use for their lab experiment. EG: changing setpoint on the pc tells the controller to change the setpoint in the program too. Does that kind of stuffs exist? I am not sure myself.


----------



## Heartnet (Jul 23, 2012)

I believe the Micro830 communicate via modbus, is it possible to communicate with ignition then? Sorry I am totally new to this.


----------



## Splash (Apr 11, 2008)

Heartnet said:


> I want to build a pc based HMI that student can use for their lab experiment. EG: changing setpoint on the pc tells the controller to change the setpoint in the program too. Does that kind of stuffs exist?


Yes there is Ignition, Wonderware, RsLogix Architect, CitectSCADA, Indusoft, WinCC and a few others.



Heartnet said:


> I believe the Micro830 communicate via modbus, is it possible to communicate with ignition then? Sorry I am totally new to this.


Ignition communicates Modbus. The demo I posted up above is communicating via modbus actually.


----------



## Heartnet (Jul 23, 2012)

Splash said:


> Yes there is Ignition, Wonderware, RsLogix Architect, CitectSCADA, Indusoft, WinCC and a few others.
> 
> 
> 
> Ignition communicates Modbus. The demo I posted up above is communicating via modbus actually.


Splash, your demo is very similar to the project that I am working on. I will snap a photo of my project and post it up here on Monday / Tuesday. Meanwhile, if its not too much to ask. Do you mind to send your HMI to me? It would really help a lot.

I will get back to you with my progress. Time to catch up with my other units other than thesis now. Does programming / making HMI require any special programming language skills? I am new to this and have no time to research this can you just give me a brief run through on what is required. I really appreciate it. =)...


----------



## Heartnet (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi, I found the proper software to make my hmi, however, I am having trouble with making my PLC talk to the software via modbus RTU. Do you guys know any other solutions other than paying ridiculous amount of money to buy the opc to modbus servers? Thanks.


----------



## Splash (Apr 11, 2008)

You can use the OPC server out of Ignition or use the demo from Kepware

https://www.inductiveautomation.com/products/ignitionopc/download

http://www.kepware.com/kepserverex/


----------

